# mexican band/pouch tieing?



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

anybody tie their OTT bands like this,i don't speak Spanish so I don't know exactly what is being said but the illustration is enough,i tried tieing this way and it seems to work really well


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I speak Spanish. He adventures that wrap and tuck with latex strips can cause slapping because of the added weight of the latex. Then he's using basically a classic constrictor knot and good cotton string. The lateral way is a method used since ages I presume, specially with narrow bands, where it's so difficult to form the threefold tubing. Nothing really new.

What has been will be again, what has been done will be done again; there is nothing new under the sun.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

This is the way I tie on my pouches. I buy cotton string from the Dollar Tree. He pulls the knot much tighter than I do. It is a lot easier if you use a pouch tying jig. Looks like he puts a drop of super glue on the knot. This keeps the string from fraying out, but the super glue will scratch the finish on your frames. I only use the super glue on wire frames.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

ahh,i have not sen the lateral banding before,although i do use constritor knots,like GG i dont pull mine that tight,but the fold on the band is what i found interesting,and it does seem to have an advantage on the one set i tied,i think i will keep playing with this for a while.Thank you both for the info


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

I also noticed that he did not stretch the bands before tying. Could that also reduce band breakage?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waimser (Sep 4, 2018)

Id say stick with stretching first. In my tests with tying wwithout stretching, it just allowed the band to move position on the pouch, adding a point of inconsistency. I didnt see any difference in band life, I did have to re adjust the pouch every 10 shots.

Even just the little stretch I give without having a tying jig seems to help so much. Even if I got 10-15% extra life, the inconveinience wasnt worth it for me.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Yosemite Sam said:


> I also noticed that he did not stretch the bands before tying. Could that also reduce band breakage?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i tied 2 sets of bands,both 1/2 in x 8 in,one stretched and the other just tied,both with constricter knots [cotton ] on almost identical SS,so we will find out,i am keeping track of shot size and numbers of shots,will shoot till they give out and let you all know,i have noticed the *lateral* tieing seems to improve my accueracy with OTT ,so there may be something to this after all,lol.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

waimser said:


> Id say stick with stretching first. In my tests with tying wwithout stretching, it just allowed the band to move position on the pouch, adding a point of inconsistency. I didnt see any difference in band life, I did have to re adjust the pouch every 10 shots.
> 
> Even just the little stretch I give without having a tying jig seems to help so much. Even if I got 10-15% extra life, the inconveinience wasnt worth it for me.


I will watch for this also,although even with the just tieing there was a minute amount of stretch involved,hmmmm


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Okay i guess the testing is done,,,,for awhile. had a *catastopic* band failure,at the fork ties at the 131 mark on the Ogre,he had the *stretched* ties at the pouch,the non stretched ties are still tight and in placethough,no slippage or twist,however the stretched seemed to be a little more consistant in shot placemaent,not by much but, both pouches were pigskin,2 1/2 inches x 5/8s inches bands were 8 inches active accuracy,well it was better before the 4 cups of coffee,lol.all in all i think they worked out about the same stretch and non stretch.

Thanks for looking and info.

Merry Christmas All!


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks for taking the time to test and sharing the results. Have a Merry Christmas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

